# i need help bad!



## duece40sx (Dec 12, 2009)

Ok so im having a problem with rookie . 

OK so my nephew got really sick and at the doctors they told them it was because of rookie, that rookie has to have some sort of infection and hes making my newphew sick. So my mom is concerned because the doctor said it was contagious towards humans and says she just want us to be fine. But what she is really saying is get rid of the dog.

OK now there is something wrong with rookie but i havent taken him to the vet though cause well i been low on cash. Since he was really small he used to scratch himself alot. Now that he is older he scratches alot more and bites his hair off. the back of his legs are starting to look lighter and he does have like bumps. I thought that they were flea bites or something but now im not sure. My brother in law said that he might have the mumps? 

Is there anything like what i mentioned thats causing my nephew to get sick?

im pretty bumed cause my nephew is never gonna come to my house ever again even if there isnt anything wrong with rookie. and because he got really sick. They were asking my brother my address so they could send a social worker to check out rookie. ......*sigh......can anyone help?


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Humm, so first off you need to get your dog to the vet ASAP I know funds are low but this is for your own safety, also there are many things a dog can pass to people and you just need to see what your dog has, is it ringworm? A parasite? Whatever it is it needs to be diagnosed by a veterinarian and you need to warn them of the situation before bringing him in!!! I admit people on here are very knowledgeable but this is clearly something a PROFESSIONAL should handle. Sorry you’re in this situation I hope you and your nephew are all ok


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Sorry I don't have any advice.I just wanted to say good luck!


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

The bumps could be a staff infection. If your dog has fleas that would be a reason why he is chewing his fur off. The bumps can be allergic reactions from fleas. How did the doctor narrow it down to your dog? I'm only asking because there are other ways for kids to get sick with something a dog would normally have and your own dog could be fine. Like cats sometimes use kids sandboxes as litter boxes. What was your nephew sick with?


----------



## Bethb2007 (Jul 5, 2009)

If your dog has scarcopic(sp) mange, it is transferrable to humans, as scabies. Could that be what the child's doctoc is talking about. It starts with itching around the belly button, and top of pants area. Ringworm is a fungus and is also easy for kids to catch from dogs. it looks like a circular hair loss pattern on dogs. All kinds of worms can go from dogs to kids: round, hook, tape, ect. Good luck, and please get your dog to the vet. You will also have to trat your living environment, as well, so you need to know what it is.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

My first question is what diagnose did the human doctor give. Um they could have ran tests on your nephew to rule out anything that is zoonotic (catchable by humans) 

My second question is why you have not taken this dog to a vet sooner if the dog was having problems as a puppy? 

My third question are you having any signs the nephew is having? or anyone in your family? 

Dogs can not get the mumps. 

Sorry but if you cant afford to take the pup to the vet then maybe it will be good to find the little one a home that can take him to a vet so he can get proper care for his problems. I am really not trying to be harsh but I see this everyday at work folks waiting to the last minute to have there animal(s) looked at then to many problems arrise and its either pay a huge bill or they op to put the animal down. So please do this little one a favor and get to the vet. Rule out the dog before you have a social worker come to your home and has your pet taken. cuz remember since its a Pitty they will get the worse end of it. 

Sorry for all your problems ... Hope it all gets better and your nephew too


----------



## coppermare (Jun 25, 2010)

Bethb2007 said:


> If your dog has scarcopic(sp) mange, it is transferrable to humans, as scabies. Could that be what the child's doctoc is talking about. It starts with itching around the belly button, and top of pants area. Ringworm is a fungus and is also easy for kids to catch from dogs. it looks like a circular hair loss pattern on dogs. All kinds of worms can go from dogs to kids: round, hook, tape, ect. Good luck, and please get your dog to the vet. You will also have to trat your living environment, as well, so you need to know what it is.


Waaaay not enough info to go by. I agree with Beth though from the little bit of symptoms the dog has it could be scarcoptic mange. Believe me it is contagious to us!! We found a stray at our home one time and she didn't have ANY hair loss but itched a lot. We spent about a week or so advertising that she was lost and we'd found her. In the meantime I began to itch where I had held her at. I broke out in those places, I felt fine and ask the druggist what he thought it was. He had no idea. I went to the doctor AND THEY HAD NO IDEA, but gave me a steroid shot and said "you must be allergic to something your using" Well, nobody claimed the dog so I took her to the vet to be checked out and shots. The vet came out and said "she has sarcoptic mange. I then pulled up my shirt and said, "do you know what this is?" And he said, "yes it's scabies, from your dog"..OMG I FLIPPED OUT, wanted to puke, grosssssss!!! My then husband was working for a doctor and he wrote me a script for lindaine ( I think it was) The dog and I got treated by our docs. If this is what your nephew has I know it's embarassing as all get out, but hey if this helps you out then I've swallowed my pride and told the story..lmao

Added: she did have that funky smell that accompanies it but I never put the two together because she had a beautiful coat.
And it is miserable!!! You cannot sleep for the intense itching and hot showers make it worse. I had to coat myself with that stinky stuff from neck down every night. The dog had to be bathed in a really stinky stuff that smelled like creosote.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

My problem with you both scarying with scarcoptic mange is if NO ONE in the household has something but this child. AND the Human Doctor didnt say it then, why would you all? .. I mean Hello but the HD would have stated it the moment he saw the child and this person would not be here asking these questions or making this post. 

JMO


----------



## Angie (Jul 2, 2010)

The vet is the only way to go :/ 
GL


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Bethb2007 said:


> If your dog has scarcopic(sp) mange, it is transferrable to humans, as scabies. Could that be what the child's doctoc is talking about. It starts with itching around the belly button, and top of pants area. Ringworm is a fungus and is also easy for kids to catch from dogs. it looks like a circular hair loss pattern on dogs. All kinds of worms can go from dogs to kids: round, hook, tape, ect. Good luck, and please get your dog to the vet. You will also have to trat your living environment, as well, so you need to know what it is.


:goodpost: That is the first thing that came to my mind.



geisthexe said:


> My first question is what diagnose did the human doctor give. Um they could have ran tests on your nephew to rule out anything that is zoonotic (catchable by humans)
> 
> My second question is why you have not taken this dog to a vet sooner if the dog was having problems as a puppy?
> 
> ...


:goodpost: as well and I agree if it is a money issue then place the dog ina good home where someone can take proper medical care of the dog and wait till you are financially stable to afford a pet. t is not fair to let the dog suffer that long because your broke.



geisthexe said:


> My problem with you both scarying with scarcoptic mange is if NO ONE in the household has something but this child. AND the Human Doctor didnt say it then, why would you all? .. I mean Hello but the HD would have stated it the moment he saw the child and this person would not be here asking these questions or making this post.
> 
> JMO


Good point however I have had sarcoptic mange in my kennel and some ppl did not get affected by the mite but others did. I had some dogs you never had contact with infected dogs get the mite but the dogs in the same run never got it. They are funny little things and it is possible for them to affect one person but not the next.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

Lisa my point is if the human doctor did not state it b/c they can see it coming from a mile away. And also I agree with you on the fact that some can get it and some can not but someone else would have gotten it. But for this person I truly hope it is not. And I also hope the person listens to all of us about this puppy either going to a vet or going to a home that can take care of it.


----------



## coppermare (Jun 25, 2010)

I've seen a few post on here I think are bogus from what I feel like are children or drama seekers. I don't say anything. As far as the sarcoptic mange (scabies) though I got it and my husband did not whom I slept with every night. I assume because I was the only one handling the dog. I went to the emergency room and THEY did not obviously know what I had because they gave me a steroid shot in my *rear* and sent me on my way saying it was an allergic reaction.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Scarcoptic mange can be hard to diagnose but it could be another thing that is plaguing the dog. and the kid cold just be simply allergic to the dog and why he itch's. I am allergic to two of my dogs but not the rest. They make me breakout in hives if they really snuggle up to me. The hair is really course and for whatever reason they make me itch.
But again I would take the dog in ASAP and it is weird the doctor did not say what it was


----------



## duece40sx (Dec 12, 2009)

forget this thread just lock it up....

im taking him to the vet tomorrow......

sorry im not all rich like you guys

whatever....hope you guys go broke one day and have someone tell you to take the one thing that makes you happy away...... my dog is not an animal...his name is rookie and i love him, hes what completes my family....just me my wife and him....


----------



## coppermare (Jun 25, 2010)

duece40sx said:


> forget this thread just lock it up....
> 
> im taking him to the vet tomorrow......
> 
> ...


I completely understand where your coming from. I think most on here refer to vets simply because they don't want to be held liable for advice. They would hate to tell you something and then something happen to your dog. There is a lot of good info here and on the web. Just take what you can and ignore the rest. Heck*, I don't even have insurance on me right now to go to a doctor!! Times are hard in today's economy. I do without some things to provide for them and right now none of mine are getting what they are accustomed to. I've had to learn myself how to deal with sick animals because of money. I had one vet in Florida tell me and a few others not to call her again if I couldn't use her for vacinations, wormings ect then not to call her in an emergency...Like you said, I'm not rich, I do what I can and only really needed her for emergencies.... You just didn't really give enough info "I think" for us to try to help. It's just everyone playing a guessing game.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

duece40sx said:


> forget this thread just lock it up....
> 
> im taking him to the vet tomorrow......
> 
> ...


I told you to find him a home or take him to a vet b/c sometimes our own bills need to be paid minimum b/c of something important. I am no where rich as I am a simple VET TECH & Dog Trainer. I live for animals. I can give you all the advice in the world but you did not give all information: what the human doctor stated, what symptoms your nephew is having, why you haven't found out before when the pup was itching & loosing hair etc. Sorry I do not take "I don't have funds" as an excuse b/c I hear it every day, I see folks like you who go in with that "I don't have funds" get mad an blame the VET for your situation. YOU must realize that sometimes you have to sacrifice your love for something for the better of that something. I have had to do it in the past and I bet a few others on this board have also had to do it. 
So for you to be RUDE and hope others go broke, just shows how little of a person you are. I feel for that pup 

SHAME SHAME SHAME


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

geisthexe

:goodpost::goodpost::goodpost::goodpost::goodpost::goodpost:
omg thank you, I can't tell you how many time people blame the doctor when THEY where the ones to refuse treatment, I as well feel sorry for the pet and sometimes you DO need to think of your family and consider finding a new home for your baby one that would be able to provide better for them, I mean your love is not going to mean much if you let your dog die from parvo or some disease that YOU could have prevented


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

i don't mean to be harsh but sometimes we have to do what's best for THE DOG!!!


----------



## Angie (Jul 2, 2010)

Aireal said:


> i don't mean to be harsh but sometimes we have to do what's best for THE DOG!!!


:goodpost: Agreed


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

coppermare said:


> I completely understand where your coming from. I think most on here refer to vets simply because they don't want to be held liable for advice. They would hate to tell you something and then something happen to your dog. There is a lot of good info here and on the web. Just take what you can and ignore the rest. Heck*, I don't even have insurance on me right now to go to a doctor!! Times are hard in today's economy. I do without some things to provide for them and right now none of mine are getting what they are accustomed to. I've had to learn myself how to deal with sick animals because of money. I had one vet in Florida tell me and a few others not to call her again if I couldn't use her for vacinations, wormings ect then not to call her in an emergency...Like you said, I'm not rich, I do what I can and only really needed her for emergencies.... You just didn't really give enough info "I think" for us to try to help. It's just everyone playing a guessing game.


No we are not saying go to the vet because we do not want to give advice, it is because some thing have to be looked at and really if the OP was worried about the scratching this would have been taken care of when the puppy was young and before the hair loss. You do not have to be rich to take proper care of your dog but if something like that is effecting the dogs quality of life and you can not truly afford a vet then the best thing for the dog is to find someone that can take proper care of them. Why let the dog suffer because you can't take care of it?



duece40sx said:


> forget this thread just lock it up....
> 
> im taking him to the vet tomorrow......
> 
> ...


You are mad because you did not get the answer you wanted? do not blame us for you not being able to properly take care of your animal. If you really can't afford it then do not get a dog. Same thing with ppl they have more and more kids they cannot afford then who takes care of them? My hard earned taxes I pay.

What I don;t get is if you love your dogs so much why sit there and watch it suffer with a skin condition? A simple 100 bucks or so would take care of it. Why are you going to the vet now? because we gave you a hard time? why could you not just do that in the first place? I think you will not take the dog to the vet and ignore what is said here and really the only suffering is that poor dog. Not everyone has to be rich to own a dog it is called priorities, My dogs eat first then we do. When the baby come it is the baby, dogs then us that is just the way it should be if you want animals. What are you going to do when you have children? expect the rest of us to pay welfare for you because you cannot afford to take care of your kid?  this mentality is what makes me mad. This "lets blame everyone else but not take responsibility for our actions" attitude will not you far in life.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I have a hard time with people coming on to the internet asking for advice that in all reality can not be given because first off you can not see the problem secondly you only get part of the answer and thridly the erson really doesn't want the advice they just want to hear themself type. 

It is a huge burden to put on another person to give any tye of medical advice on a forum. That is why there are vets. Yes money can be tight but like Lisa my animals eat first then my son gets his needs taken care of then if there is anything left over it is for me.

I hope that you take care of that pup as he can not take care of himself.


----------

